# DIY Aquarium Stands



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Does anyone have plans for a DIY stand for a 70 gallon (48x18x20) that they wouldnt mind sharing? Or how about just some thoughts on design that might help. I've got plans for a really nice stand for a 125 gallon from Steve Pituch but was just trying to get some ideas for something smaller.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Kevin,

Here are few DIY articles.

http://adkins.dynip.com/32g/

http://www.cnidarianreef.com/

http://www.thekrib.com/TankHardware/stands.html

http://www.homestead.com/geosreef/diystand.html

http://www.garf.org/stand.html

http://www.ozreef.org/diy/stand.html

http://scubaraven.com/diy_stand.htm


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

WOW! Thanks Jay!


----------

